# Uh, cat grass?



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

My almost-6 month old girl is a total explorer, and I want to add something to her cage to make it a bit more like the backyard she loves so dearly. 
There awesome tall plants she loves walking through, and I was wondering if it was safe to put a little box of cat grass in her cage? I don't know if she'd eat it (she doesn't eat any grass outside), but would keep an eye on her anyway. 
Thoughts?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't think it's a good idea because even though she doesn't eat grass outside that doesn't mean she wouldn't inside, not to mention the cat grass is actually cat nip and has drug like effects on cats so I am not sure it would be so good for a hedgehog. You can add some astroturf but again there are risks involved with it and it is a little hard to clean.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

They do make healthy grass for dogs to eat that isn't like cat nip. I don't know if that's what you meant by cat grass. That might be a better option. But I think it would be very messy to clean up and you never know if she would eat it. I have no idea how healthy it is. I know my dogs eat grass all the time but hedgehogs might be different.


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Perhaps instead of grass you could do a fleece forest. I remember a few years ago someone tied long strips of fleece to a thin PVC pipe and mounted it in the cage so that the strips hung down and the hedgie could walk through them. It was a great idea, you'd just need a lot of space. Maybe that will kind of replicate the feeling of walking through tall grass for her? Just a thought.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I have a fleece corner in her cage but she doesn't like it but you could try!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

The dog grass is just wheat grass.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

So, I give one of my hedgehogs Timothy Hay because she likes to play with it. Despite it's name, it's not really hay in the hard and scratchy sense- it's more like long grass. I was told I needed to provide my hedgies with it, but then I came on here and learned that no one else was told that. But Mason, Molly, and Gretta have all had Timothy Hay and I've never had a problem. Lucy doesn't have it in her cage as she doesn't seem to care for it.
I don't know if there are any health concerns with Timothy Hay- you might want to research that.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Melanie I give Olive Eco bedding crinkles for the same reason. She likes to play with it and make nests. I personally would be afraid they would eat the hay or it would have bugs.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

Well the cat grass I've seen in my local Petco is rather tall, so I thought she'd enjoy walking through it, with the dirt on her feet... Where can I find the dog grass?
I'll also look into the fleece strip-thing a bit, but she's got aspen bedding (she's never taken to being potty trained, and when I tried changing her bedding to paper once, she totally freaked out...)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think dog grass and cat grass are the same. I saw both at my pet store today. The only difference was the picture on the front. :grin: If you go for it, let us know how it goes.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Desiree they are not the same one is toxic cat nip and the other is wheat grass. They look the same.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I know, cat nip and wheat grass look very different from each other. I know my pet store has both wheat grass and cat nip in the cat aisle.


----------

